# Goodbye KB!



## Raisin (Feb 6, 2008)

Last night my best friends babygirl, KB died. It was heart breaking to see her die and blowing out her last breath. We know you are in a much better place now and we will remember your attitude with a smile. Binky free! Your brother Raisinis going to miss you!

Love

Raisin's mom


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Do you know what she died from?


----------



## Raisin (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## JimD (Feb 6, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

... binky free little one
ray::rainbow:


----------

